# A place to post for-sale notes?



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm selling my TiVo with lifetime service on eBay. I'd like to give TCF members a crack at it so it'll have a good home -- they know best what that lifetime subscription is worth -- but I don't want to spam anyone or break forum rules! Is there anywhere it's appropriate and allowed to post about something like this?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

As of right now there's no place on TCF to promote an item for sale.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Apparently the words "for sale" in my sig were enough to cause the whole section of the signature to be excised -- not just the for sale link -- without even telling me. Sheesh. I would have taken it out! I even came here to ask about the post, don't I get any credit?


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

That would be a good benefit for Members Only - allow to post for sale items.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Hunter Green said:


> Apparently the words "for sale" in my sig were enough to cause the whole section of the signature to be excised


should have gotten creative...tivo needs new home


----------

